# Xmods



## streaker (Feb 8, 2004)

I got a Corvette xmods setup complete with upgrade motors.wheels,lights, and body kit..


anyone else here into these xmods?


----------



## Xmodsrc (Apr 11, 2005)

*XMODS Deal*

Hey, I just got this coupon in my XMODS newsletter. It’s a pretty good deal. You can get a starter kit and a matching body kit for $35, they’re usually about $50.

You print it out and take it in the store. You’ll have to get on it tho cuz the offer ends Sept. 14.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Due out soon though is the new XMOD EVO's


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

what are the evos?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

EVO's are the car with the new chassis design
see this link:
http://www.atomicmods.com/


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i think they are stupid


----------

